# 2009 BMW X3 E83 REAR axle nut torque



## Bustingear (Feb 27, 2013)

Finishing my rear axle replacements on my 2009 BMW X3 E83 and have searched the internet and this site for the rear 36 point axle nut torque settings to no avail. Would appreciate someone coming to the rescue. Thanks!!


----------



## Bustingear (Feb 27, 2013)

Also need the torque settings for 2009 BMW X3 rear half shaft CV axles to the differential. There are 6 12MM bolts on each side.


----------



## Bustingear (Feb 27, 2013)

bump


----------



## Bustingear (Feb 27, 2013)

Bustingear said:


> Finishing my rear axle replacements on my 2009 BMW X3 E83 and have searched the internet and this site for the rear 36 point axle nut torque settings to no avail. Would appreciate someone coming to the rescue. Thanks!!


Also need the torque settings for 2009 BMW X3 rear half shaft CV axles to the differential. There are 6 12MM bolts on each side. 
Bump


----------



## Bustingear (Feb 27, 2013)

bump


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Subscribe to a BMW Technical Information Service


----------



## Bustingear (Feb 27, 2013)

thanks but this is a one timer situation


----------



## Bustingear (Feb 27, 2013)

bump


----------

